# For all the lumpers and splitters in the house



## skylsdale (Sep 16, 2007)

How important is geographical isolation in speciation?



> ScienceDaily (Apr. 29, 2010) — A genetic study of island lizards shows that even those that have been geographically isolated for many millions of years have not evolved into separate species as predicted by conventional evolutionary theory.


----------



## Chris Miller (Apr 20, 2009)

Another interesting read about color morphs and speciation:

Evolutionary game of rock-paper-scissors may lead to new species


----------



## poimandres (Mar 28, 2009)

Thanks for the links!

I guess the speciation plot thickens...Though I never really understood how geographic isolation alone can result in speciation without ecological variations. If most ecological variables are the same (food source, predators,etc), even if the animals are on isolated islands what external pressure exists to drive them to evolve into separate species? 

BTW, I love the "sneaky lizard" strategy in Aurotaenia's link- reminds me of how male garter snakes trick other males by emitting a female scent in order to steal body heat.


----------



## wcsbackwards (Oct 4, 2008)

poimandres said:


> Thanks for the links!
> 
> ...Though I never really understood how geographic isolation alone can result in speciation without ecological variations. If most ecological variables are the same (food source, predators,etc), even if the animals are on isolated islands what external pressure exists to drive them to evolve into separate species?


It's been my understanding that geographic isolation alone does not result in speciation. However, once a population is geographically isolated things like founder effect and genetic drift can/could result in the formation of different allelic frequencies and, over time, a new species.


----------



## nepenthes (Mar 21, 2010)

This is all very interesting....I'm currently teaching my science class about geographic isolation and specieation...I don't want to confuse my students, but.......


----------

